# Snow Leopard sur 10.5.8



## noerubiks (16 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un Mac Tour, en 10.5.8 (sans écrans pour l'instant, donc je ne peut pas vous dire exactement les infos):

C'est un PPC en 10.5.8.

Il n'est pas Intel, mais je souhaiterais exécuter Snow Leopard dessus !  y'a t'il une possibilité ? Merci !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Snow Leopard sur Mac Intel mais pas sur PPC.


----------



## noerubiks (16 Juillet 2011)

A la base, je souhaitais faire ça, pour utiliser parallels desktop 6, ou BootCamp; y'a t'il une possibilité d'utiliser parallels desktop 6, ou BootCamp, en version 10.5.8 ??

Parallels desktop 6: peut être un autre version compatible ??
BootCamp: peut être possible de le faire manuellement, avec les partitions ??


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Juillet 2011)

Bootcamp ce n est que pour intel
Parallels j esperes ne pas dire de bêtise mais c est intel aussi , pour PPC il y virtual pc


----------



## ntx (16 Juillet 2011)

Pour faire tourner correctement Windows sur un mac il te faut un modèle avec un processeur Intel.
Pour les PPC, il te faut trouver VirtualPC, mais le résultat n'est pas le même, c'est beaucoup moins performant. Et il faut oublier les versions récentes de Windows.


----------



## noerubiks (16 Juillet 2011)

Ok !  Et est ce qu'en l'essant un DVD Windows 7 insèré dans le lecteur, cela pourrait marcher ? (En appuyant à chaque fois sur la touche "alt" au démarrage).


----------



## ntx (16 Juillet 2011)

Non, Windows doit tourner sur un processeur Intel ou un émulateur. Et W7 via VirtualPC, oublie.


----------



## noerubiks (16 Juillet 2011)

Ok, merci  quand même !  Et sinon.... Juste pour la curiosité : qu'est ce qu'un "émulateur ?


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2011)

Un Systeme dans un Systeme. Emuler quoi.

Cherche pas, le PowerPC c'est mooort 

PS : Edit : Google est ton ami !


----------



## noerubiks (16 Juillet 2011)

hahaha ! :rateau: Et merci encore !


----------

